# Who has the CGSC credential?



## smsmith (Oct 1, 2011)

I have been coding general surgery for 20 years and an looking into taking the CGSC exam to add to my CPC.    I would appreciate any input from those that have taken that speciality exam.    Thanks!

Susan Smith, CPC


----------



## dawningr (Apr 17, 2012)

*???? you have taken*

Hello,

Looking to take the Certification ... Have you taken it  yet???? If so was it hard ??/ How long have you studied ???


----------



## Biller1 (May 17, 2012)

*Cgsc*

Susan, 

Did you take the exam?  Our group just took on a general surgeon and I need to learn general surgery coding.  Wondering if I could contact you.  Please reply


----------



## smsmith (May 18, 2012)

I have not taken it yet.  I did get the study guide, I was pretty easy for me.  Our work has been so busy that I have not had a chance to get myself on the schedule for the exam.  I do plan on taking it as soon as I can.


----------



## dawningr (Jun 21, 2012)

*lookind to take the CSGC exam*

The practice exam seemed pretty simple ..Im sure the exam will not ... have been trying to see if I could get anymore info on this exam ???


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Jun 26, 2012)

The CGSC test was pretty tough. It took about six hours to take. Be sure and read the entire operative notes and also study the digestive and urinary sections. Had a couple of questions on there that our Surgeons do not do. I code vascular and general surgery so some of this was new to me. Study hard. I passed the first time but was sweating it...


----------



## heathermc (Jun 27, 2012)

I felt the test was easy...I finished about 45 min. ahead of schedule even after double checking answers.


----------



## dawningr (Aug 6, 2012)

*Thanks So much!!!!!!*

I heard someone say about a medical dictionary  to use as another source ??

Was the Vascular surgery ( not my strong part of coding )  part difficult ?


----------

